# How do i create a vector file in Photoshop



## TNBkrew

I have adobe Photoshop and i was wondering how to create a vector file, or whatever file i would need, to transfer it to signcut x2 for it to be able to cut.
Please help. thanks


----------



## TNBkrew

i do need it to be in vector format to cut it right?


----------



## latitude42

I do not believe photoshop will make vector files, Illustrator will. 
Yes it needs to be in vector format to cut.
Inkscape is a free program that can make vector files.
If you go to USCutters home page, they have a forum that can help with vectorizing, you can even get others to vectorize images for you.
Larry C


----------



## charles95405

Larry is correct..Photoshop will save in raster images only...will not do vector at all. in fact you will probably not vector any jpg or such file


----------



## MYDAMIT

Used adobe illustrator or inkscape to change it to vector files,if you don't have illustrator you can download the trial version and used it or just go for inkscape its free. adobe photoshop can only save as .EPS files.


----------



## patchmaster

Corel Draw is also a good vector graphics program that many cutters support.
And yes, jpg or adobe files can be converted or "traced" into a vector format.
Clip art type images trace best - photo type images _not so good._

Older versions of Corel can be had for a song on ebay then pay for an upgrade and save some cash 

Bill


----------



## TNBkrew

ok i ownloaded inkscape.
Now what format do i save the file under in photoshop to open in inkskape.
then how do i transfer it to a vector file?


----------



## jiarby

You have created your art in photoshop. It is a bitmap. That dot next to the word "bitmap" is a period! 

Saving it as an eps is only going to embed a bitmap into an eps... it DOESN"T make your bitmap a vector. 

If you want to create a vector youneed to use a vector illustration program such as Adobe Illustrator, Corel Draw, or maybe even Inkscape. 

Since we haven't seen your art, it is impossible to tell you if there is a chance that an autotrace will work, but I'd bet that you will have to redraw your design. At least the lines you want cut!


----------



## badalou

Simply, you can not creat a vector format in Photoshop. period.


----------



## latitude42

There are directions to do just that at the USCutter forum under programs/ Inkscape.
Larry C


----------



## Solmu

latitude42 said:


> I do not believe photoshop will make vector files





charles95405 said:


> Photoshop will save in raster images only...will not do vector at all.





badalou said:


> Simply, you can not creat a vector format in Photoshop. period.


Actually, you're all mistaken.

Photoshop has very *limited* vector capabilities. This is not a euphemism for *none*. Personally I find its vector ability fairly useless, but I know a lot of designers disagree with me. Some people use it to get by until they can afford Illustrator.

There are a number of elements in Photoshop that are vector when created, until they are rasterised later. Most importantly there's the pen tool, which works as it does in Illustrator. Shapes created with the shape tools are vector. Text is vector. Might be some other things I'm forgetting just now.

If you save the file as an EPS and re-open it in Photoshop, it will convert it to raster. If you save the file as an EPS and open it in a vector program, like Illustrator, it will be vector.

I wouldn't recommend Photoshop as a vector program, but the oft repeated "Photoshop doesn't do vectors" is simply untrue. If you're doing simple images on a cutter, or especially if you're doing text based slogans, you could probably use it.


----------



## DBT

yep solmu's right. you can, if you've got the patience, do quite a bit of vector in photoshop.



badalou said:


> Simply, you can not creat a vector format in Photoshop. period.


well that's not quite right either. you can export to pdf from photoshop which maintains vector elements. so if there was only vector in your photoshop file (paths, text, etc) you'd have a vector pdf. you can also export paths to illustrator (exports the vector paths in your psd to an .ai file) which can also be handy.

but, yes - a dedicated vector package is going to be much more useful. Illustraor is my pick


----------



## Kisskrazed

Corel is my pick, it has a built in tracing feature that you can import your bmp & then once traced, save the vector as cdr or eps. just my .02


----------



## prometheus

Bingo, Solmu! 

I would also like to add, that you can export your vector work from Photoshop to Illustrator. I've known of that feature since at least version 4. But the funny thing was that they always came out a little wonky. Could never understand that, seeing that they were both Adobe products.


----------



## easystreet

I convert my clipart to vector with corel x3 then export it to an eps to cleanup in Illustrator. 

I have tried with photoshop and you can but that is allot of work lol


----------



## VisualEfex

Hey Anthony...
Do you have the ability to import a psd file into your sign software and auto trace in your sign software? My sign software (Vinyl Express) can import images that are not vector and I can auto trace in VE. Its worth a try if your able.


----------

